# ג׳ננה



## airelibre

היי
I've heard this word a few times now and it is not in my dictionary.
I'm guessing it is of Arabic origin. What does it mean?

תודה רבה


----------



## origumi

ג'ננה jnana = madness. Borrowed from Arabic. See also majnoon = mad (crazy, not angry), of the same root jnn, also borrowed into Hebrew slang.


----------



## Aoyama

It would be interesting to open a thread about Hebrew slang coming from Arabic ... (and who knows, Arabic slang coming from Hebrew, but surely fewer there) .


----------



## airelibre

Is it in the sense of שיגעון, or is it like, truly insane?
Many thanks by the way.


----------



## tFighterPilot

airelibre said:


> Is it in the sense of שיגעון, or is it like, truly insane?
> Many thanks by the way.


Mad as in pissed.


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> Mad as in pissed.


While ג'ננה is the mood of being pissed off, מג'נון is insane or at least one who behaves irrationally. Although derived from the same Arabic root, each word got a different meaning in Hebrew.


----------



## airelibre

OK, that's brilliant, I fully understand now.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Is the ג pronounced like in most Arabic dialects (dj)? Or g as in Hebrew (and Egyptian)?


----------



## tFighterPilot

Abu Rashid said:


> Is the ג pronounced like in most Arabic dialects (dj)? Or g as in Hebrew (and Egyptian)?


(dj) always.


----------



## airelibre

Abu Rashid said:


> Is the ג pronounced like in most Arabic dialects (dj)? Or g as in Hebrew (and Egyptian)?


The geresh on the gimel (ג׳) signifies that the sound is a (dj).


----------



## Aoyama

In fact it's ג with ' ...


----------



## Abu Rashid

.תודה רבה

*padding message as the insane limits in this forum seem to think its too short*


----------

